# 955 Front Trans Mid PTO Cover Removal



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

One of my 955's has a worn cracked area around the mid pto & I am going to replace it. Anyone remove one of these? My logic feels just removing the bolts & prying it apart. Seems that ALL of the gears, etc are probably fixed & this just covers it!! Just my opinion. Cover is AM877000


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

NO one has replaced one of these? Anyway; I am awaiting the delivery of the plate & will proceed tomorrow or Friday. Will take pics & LUK the results.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

The replacement of the front cover is pretty straightforward AFTER you separate the transaxle from the frame. Getting that separated is the most difficult. disconnecting all the linkages and accessing the bolts connecting the frame are the most challenging. Accessing the bolts is easier if you remove the hydro first.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for ALL the support: I put the JD up for sale & the first person that came; bought it!! I sold the replacement plate w/it; the customer was very excited to get the JD. 


jd110 said:


> The replacement of the front cover is pretty straightforward AFTER you separate the transaxle from the frame. Getting that separated is the most difficult. disconnecting all the linkages and accessing the bolts connecting the frame are the most challenging. Accessing the bolts is easier if you remove the hydro first.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tater50 said:


> Thanks for ALL the support: I put the JD up for sale & the first person that came; bought it!! I sold the replacement plate w/it; the customer was very excited to get the JD.


You are probably glad to get both of those 955's off your property! Hopefully the new owner of this latest one will get a set of manuals for it and have a better go of it.


----------



## Tater50 (Dec 17, 2011)

pogobill said:


> You are probably glad to get both of those 955's off your property! Hopefully the new owner of this latest one will get a set of manuals for it and have a better go of it.


I own 2 & still have one. This one w/the plate cracked operated just fine. I used the rear PTO w/no problems. My other one; I've got no complaints on it!! Have you had bad experiences w/955's?


----------

